

Dealing with failure - wheresclark
https://www.adventureplaybook.com/dealing-with-failure/

======
wheresclark
This is a post I just wrote about dealing with failure in adventure, but
having worked on a few startups, I think there are a lot of parallels with the
startup community. High risk, low chance of success, big challenges yet highly
rewarding.

